# Apple TV indétectable MAC/IPhone



## Vau148 (2 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter d'occasion une Apple TV 2.
Je l'ai restaurée et mise à jour; tout fonctionne bien (je sais même lire les musiques de mon Mac sur l'Appel TV).

Par contre impossible d'utiliser AirPlay.
Mon pare feu est déconnecté, tout est sur le même réseau mais rien n'y fait...

Voici une capture d'écran de mes préférence...Rien n'est détecté...Quelqu'un saurait m'aider ??






[/URL][/IMG]

D'avance merci et bonne année !


----------



## labrestoisedu49 (5 Mai 2015)

Salut, je ne sais pas si tu as résolu ton problème depuis. Il vient de m'arriver la même chose avec mon ATV3: juste après la mise à jour à 7.2, l'Apple TV n'était plus détectée depuis iPhone ou iPad. Après avoir vérifié qu'Airplay était bien activé dans les paramètres de l'ATV, je l'ai branchée en Ethernet (lu quelquepart sur le forum). Et ça a marché ! J'ai débranché le câble Ethernet après et ça fonctionne toujours. Voilà!


----------

